# The Fly Tiers Challenge



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

:flag: :texasflag 



We all know about "matching the hatch" it is one of the first things we learn. We understand better than any, the importance of matching what the fish are feeding on. With that being said, the majority of the flys we tie are fish, shrimp, sliders & bugs.



My challenge today, is to tie a fly that looks like a Texas Trout Killer or Brown Devil Eyes. Rather than mimic nature, I challenge you to mimic what we see in the stores.



All the following lures are acceptable to mimic:



Norton sand eel

Texas trout killer

Brown Devil Eyes

Or any other eel type bait.



You can use any material you wish. Nothing is out of bounds. The only requirement is, it must ride right in the water. 



I will pay the winner ten bucks! !!!!!! That's right! h: $10.00 in cold hard cashh: ! To do with as you wish!:birthday2 



 Good luck!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is what i have found, i cant really tie flies for anything, i dont have the patience, and i dont have the skill level to create really nice looking flies. Yes, i can put yellow feathers and white feathers together to make a big streamer in the surf, and it works, to catch trout, and reds and ling and stuff, but, as far as calling myself a flytyer, no way. So that being said, i really respect those who can tie nice flys. and i tip my hat to you guys that sit behind that little vice, late at night and attempt to "match the hatch", Here is where i stand, i would like to add to the contest for fly tying: anyone who can put together a little "topwater", shrimp pattern, that hops around like a shrimp and looks like a shrimp in the surf. but is made of "hard" materiel like a popper. so it actually float like a top water there fore, i can "pause it", and it wont sink. i think that would be the stuff. and i will pay the winner 15.00 for two of them.....that way i can have a back up......i have the little brown poppers, i have that little popper with a hole in the head, this fly "popper", would be used on days when it is dead stilll and trout are very picky and will only eat. LIttle Shrimp believe me there are alot of those days. good luck, when you get your flies tied, post them up.......good luck. so now the pot is up to 25.00 dollars 15.00 from me, and 10 from twitch , 2 fly patterns. not too bad.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

I wish I could tie better flies! I'm just a poor college kid that could use the money haha.

Later,
Jake


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

get creative. you might get the money........


----------



## NIN (Sep 19, 2005)

*tying flies is fun*

Norton sand eel = large deceiver without eyes

Texas trout killer= clouser half and half 

Wet with warm water and shape, when dry coat two thirds with flexbody or epoxy. Use your favorite color combo electric chicken, chartreuse and white, red and white. It's easier to imitate plastics than bait fish.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

are you going to post one? That sounds like a killer fly!



NIN said:


> Norton sand eel = large deceiver without eyes
> 
> Texas trout killer= clouser half and half
> 
> Wet with warm water and shape, when dry coat two thirds with flexbody or epoxy. Use your favorite color combo electric chicken, chartreuse and white, red and white. It's easier to imitate plastics than bait fish.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Norton Sand Eel - V-Worm, Dave Whitlocks Hare Jig
Brown Devil Eye - Gummy Minnow with large eyes
TTK - Whitlock Scorpion, Clouser Half and Half, Ed Storys Sand Shrimp Sr., Razmataz

I'd use a cone head and a cactus or standard chenille body. Just adjust the body diameter and the length of the tail to keep the overall proportion. Also, for the Devil Eye, just use a Molded 3-D or a large decal eye and cover with some Softex, Goop or Dap Kiwk Seal (Clear) to keep it in place and seal it off. 

Tigh loops, AC


----------



## NIN (Sep 19, 2005)

Animal Chris has got it. I'll post some picks of some flies. I'm going fishing tomorrow, wish me luck.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=61023

half way down the page chart/blk ttf killer was down by someone in the fly swap


----------



## cantstopfishin (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sand eel fly*

Try this.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Kudos, a nice simple fly to tie and it looks like the plastic sand eel.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, iv been tying this fly for a few years now.. works great under the birds in the fall if you can get a day with light winds, has the same action as a soft plastic when used with an intermediate line. and you can tie it up in just about any color combo, and add flashing in it to make it just like the soft plastics.. Here is my version of a morning glory.


----------



## cantstopfishin (Nov 16, 2005)

*morning glory*

Cool fly!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

that is the way they tie that shrimp pattern i think. sweet!



AlanKulcak said:


> Hey, iv been tying this fly for a few years now.. works great under the birds in the fall if you can get a day with light winds, has the same action as a soft plastic when used with an intermediate line. and you can tie it up in just about any color combo, and add flashing in it to make it just like the soft plastics.. Here is my version of a morning glory.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

thoes are 2 killer flys!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Where is the Shrimp pattern.....?


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

surfsideperson said:


> Where is the Shrimp pattern.....?


I guess I am going to have to pust out my shrimp popers!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Bring em............and by the way, tonight might be a spanish mack night on the fly rod.


----------



## cantstopfishin (Nov 16, 2005)

*Floating Shrimp*

Floatin' shrimp.


----------



## cantstopfishin (Nov 16, 2005)

*Floating Shrimp*

Floating Shrimp


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Good challenge, brought out some interesting flies.Keep em comming. 

Another one I would like to see is a walk the dog type surface fly that you can cast easily. I've got ideas on all of them but hard to get to tying, much less fishing. And now Dove Season, Teal, Archery etc. its a busy time of year.

That gurgler shrimp in glow colors is great under the lights. I'll have to try Black ones too.

Also could you elaborate on what type action you are going for, such as floating, suspending, popping or sinking? And please post more pics of the lures and colors. 

Maybe I can come up with something. Then if you would take me fishing it might really get me motivated. I'll still chip in for gas and Beverage of choice if that happens.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Man! SSP is going to like that! I have just the place to fish that little beauty!



cantstopfishin said:


> Floating Shrimp


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Next friday the winner will be chosen, get them in boys & girls


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

AlanKulcak, congrats. you are the winner!


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I will second that. lets get together sometime soon, i want 2 of your shrimp patterns as i stated and i will give you, your winnings thanks . ssp


----------

